# Memorial Day Tributes



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_This is very touching !_

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHgmY1eRjvU&feature=related"]YouTube- We'll Never Forget[/nomedia]

_Seal (imatroopertoo)_


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

To all the veterans out there in Masscops land, please have yourself a fine, safe and restful weekend.

Without your sacrifice and the sacrifice of millions of veterans throughout the history of our country, and most especially the 3/4 of a million Americans killed in battle, we would not enjoy the freedom and liberty we have today.

To all our veterans, thank you for your service, your sacrifice and your love of this country. May God Bless all of you.


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

*Memorial Day*

This was sent to me yesterday....MEMORIAL DAY







































































​


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Memorial Day observances around SouthCoast

 
May 23, 2009 6:00 AM

*New Bedford Post No. 1, The American Legion:* Will conduct exercises at the Veterans' Plot in Pine Grove Cemetery at 10:30 a.m. May 24, at the Vietnam Veterans' Honor Roll at City Hall at noon May 24; at the Veterans' Plot in Rural Cemetery at 8:15 a.m. May 25; at the Veterans' Plot in St. Mary's Cemetery at 10 a.m. May 25; and will participate in the New Bedford Memorial Day Parade at 11:30 a.m. May 25. New Bedford.

*Dartmouth parade:* Steps off at 9:30 a.m. May 25 from Apponagansett Park, Gulf Road. Marching will be members of the Dartmouth Police Department Honor Guard, the Honor Guard from the Dartmouth VFW Memorial Post 144, local Brownie troops, Girl Scouts and representatives of the town's three fire districts. Parade stops on the Padanaram Bridge for a brief ceremony, then proceeds up Elm Street to the Padanaram Cemetery, where Rev. Mike Robinson, pastor of the Smith Mills Congregational Church, will preside at a brief ceremony. March proceeds up Elm Street to the Dartmouth Police Station for a ceremony in front of the veterans' monument. Veterans will then travel to Town Hall for a short ceremony to conclude Memorial Day activities.

*Fairhaven Parade:* On May 25, units will march from Center and Main streets north to River-Side Cemetery, pausing at Fairhaven High School for the raising of the "Big Flag," accompanied by Fairhaven High School music students. At the cemetery, there will be a ceremony at the Civil War monument, followed by a cannon salute. Fairhaven.

*Battleship Cove:* Memorial Day service, 11:45 a.m. May 30, includes the lowering and raising of the American flag from half-staff; wreath laying; gun-salute from the USS Massachusetts; and guest speaker Maxwell Taylor Kennedy (Kennedy will discuss and sign copies of his new book, "Danger's Hour: The Story of the USS Bunker Hill and the Kamikaze pilot who crippled her" after the ceremony at 1 p.m.). Battleship Cove, the world's largest historic naval ship exhibit.. Fall River.

*Marion:* Members of the Benjamin D. Cushing Post 2425 Veterans of Foreign Wars will meet at 12:45 p.m. May 23 at the VFW Pavilion, 465 Mills St., to place flowers on the graves of veterans starting at Evergreen Cemetery at 1 p.m. On May 24, members of the Post and the Ladies Auxiliary will meet at 9:30 a.m. in the parking lot beside the General Store on Front Street and walk to the Marion Congregational Church at 28 Main St. for a 10 a.m. service, all area veterans welcome. A wreath laying ceremony will follow at the Civil War Monument at Evergreen Cemetery. On May 25, the Memorial Day Observance and Parade will begin at 9 a.m. at the Music Hall, Front and Cottage streets, with a flag raising ceremony and the National Anthem played by the Sippican School Band. After a short ceremony at the Civil War Monument, the parade will proceed to Marion Town Hall, Old Landing Cemetery and Old Landing Veterans Memorial Park for ceremonies, returning to the Music Hall for refreshments. In case of rain, ceremonies will be held in the Music Hall at 9 a.m. Marion.

*Mattapoisett:* The Florence Eastman Post 280 will hold its Memorial Day Observance, 1:30 p.m. May 25 at the Mattapoisett Library. Activities include speakers and music by the Old Hammondtown Orchestra. Members of the Legion will then place wreaths on the War Memorials. Parade will assemble and proceed to the town wharf for a JRROTC Firing Squad salute to veterans who lost their lives at sea and to Cushing Cemetery for a fire salute to those who lost their lives on land. Parade will end at the Legion Hall on Depot Street, where refreshments will be served to all parade participants. Mattapoisett.

*Middleboro:* Poppy drive, May 21-25 at the VFW; Memorial Day church service, 10:30 a.m. May 24 at the Central United Methodist Church on School st.; the VFW will meet at 6:15 a.m. May 25 at the American Legion post and render honors at the town cemeteries starting at 6:30 p.m., breakfast for participants follows at the VFW. Parade will then form in the parking lot of the Middleboro Town Hall at 9:30 a.m. and step off at 10 a.m. Parade will proceed to the Central Cemetery for a ceremony and return to Town Hall. (In the event of rain, ceremony will be held in the Town Hall auditorium at 10 a.m.) Following the parade, the annual cemetery in the Middleboro Veterans' Memorial Park will be held, along with a formal unveiling of the black granite Brick Locator Stand in the park. Middleboro.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Not forgotten*

*Our soldiers lost in Iraq & Afghanistan*

*By Herald staff*
Sunday, May 24, 2009

Operation Iraqi Freedom
Army Master Sgt. Shawn Simmons Hope Mills, N.C. (Ashland)
National Guard Sgt. Charles Caldwell, Attleboro
Marine Lt. Cpl. Travis Desiato, Bedford
Army Pfc. John D. Hart, Bedford
Army Pfc. Kenneth J. Iwasinski, Belchertown and Chicopee
Army Warrant Officer 3rd Class Kyran E. Kennedy, Boston
Army Sgt. Gregroy Anthony Wright, Boston
Marine Sgt. Marquis R. Porter, Brighton
Marine Lt. Cpl. John J. Vangyzen, Bristol
Army Cpl. Donald E. Fisher II, Brockton
Army Capt. Anthony Palermo (USA) Brockton
Marine Reserves Lt. Cpl. Gregory E. MacDonald, Burlington
Army Sgt. Alexander H. Fuller, Centerville
Marine Cpl. Andrew Zabierek, Chelmsford
Marine Capt. John W. Maloney, Chicopee
Army Staff Sgt. Gunner Daniel A. Newsome, Chicopee
Army Spc. Peter G. Enos, Dartmouth
Army Reserves Sgt. Gregory Belanger, Deerfield
Army Sgt. Daniel J. Londono, Dorchester
Army Spc. Edgardo Zayas, Dorchester
Army Spc. Matthew Boule, Dracut
Army Sgt. Mark Vecchione, Eastham
Marine Sgt. William J. Callahan, Easton
Marine Lt. Cpl. Patrick J. Gallagher, Fairhaven
Army Pvt. Michael E. Bouthot, Fall River
Marine Lt. Cpl. Geoffrey Cayer, Fitchburg
Marine Lt. Cpl. Shayne M. Cabino, Franklin
Army Staff Sgt. Gunner Robert R. Pirelli, Franklin
Navy Petty Officer 2nd class Tyler J. Trahan, Freetown
Army Staff Sgt. gunner Darren J. Cunningham, Groton
Marine 1st Lt. Travis J. Fuller, Hampden
Marine Lt. Cpl. Dimitrios Gavriel, Haverhill
Marine Lt Cpl. Nickolas D. Schiavoni, Haverhill
Army Sgt. Alex Jimenez, Lawrence
Army Reserves Sgt. Pierre A. Raymond, Lawrence
Army Pfc. Jonathan R. Roberge, Leominster
Army Spc. Ari D. Brown-Weeks, Leyden
Army Spc. Christopher Holland, Lunenburg
Army Spc. Gabriel T. Palacios, Lynn
Army Spc. Matthew Stanley, Wolfboro, N.H., Lynn
Marine Lt. Cpl. Edward M. Garvin, Malden
Army Spc. Corey M. Shea, Mansfield
Army Staff Sgt. gunner Alicia A. Birchett, Mashpee
Marine Pfc. Daniel A.C. McGuire, Mashpee
Marine Cpl. David Marques Vicente, Methuen
Army Pfc. Norman Darling, Middleboro
Army Spc. Jeremy Bouffard, Middlefield
Marine Gunnery Sgt. Elia P. Fontecchio, Milford
Army Staff Sgt. Gunner Robb L. Rolfing, Milton
Army National Guard Staff Sgt. Gunner Joseph Camara, New Bedford
Marine Lt. Cpl. Michael Ford, New Bedford
Army Sgt. Adam Kennedy, Norfolk
Army Warrant Officer 2nd class Stephen M. Wells, N. Egremont
Army Capt. Joel E. Cahill, Norwood
Army Staff Sgt. gunner Clint Storey, Palmer and Enid, Okla.
Army Pfc. Matthew A. Bean, Pembroke
Marine 1st Lt. Brian McPhillips, Pembroke
Army Sgt. Glenn R. Allison, Pittsfield
Marine Lt. Cpl. Jeffrey Burgess, Plymouth
Marine Army National Guard Sgt. 1st class Robert Rooney, Plymouth
Army Capt. Christopher J. Sullivan, Princeton
Marine Lt. Cpl. Alexander Scott Arrendondo, Randolph
Marine Cpl. Brian Oliveira, Raynham
Marine Capt. Benjamin Sammis, Rehoboth
Army Spc. Daniel F. Cunningham, Revere
Marine Lt. Cpl. Walter O'Haire, Rockland
Army Pfc. Matthew M. Pollini, Rockland
Army Staff Sgt. gunner Joan J. Duran, Roxbury
Army Sgt. Benjamin E. Mejia, Salem
Marine Cpl. Scott Procopio, Saugus
Marine Lt. Cpl. Eric P. Valdepenas, Seekonk
Army Pfc. Markus J. Johnson, Springfield
Marine 2nd Lt. Joshua L. Booth, Sturbridge
Army Warrant Officer, 1st class Erik Halvorsen, Sturbridge
Marine Capt. Jennifer Harris, Swampscott
Army Spc. Jared Raymond, Swampscott
Army Sgt. Kyle J. Harrington, Swansea
Army Sgt. Shane P. Duffy, Taunton
Army Sgt. Justin Garvey, Townsend
Marine Cpl. Paul N. King, Tyngsboro
Army Staff Sgt. gunner Joseph P. Bellavia, Wakefield
Army 1st Lt. Andrew J. Bacevich, Walpole
Marine Sgt. Andrew K. Farrar, Jr., Weymouth
Army Spc. Kyle A. Little, West Boylston
Army 1st Lt. Ryan P. Jones, Westminster
Army Pfc. John Landry Jr., Wilmington and Lowell
Army Sgt. 1st class Keith A. Callahan, Woburn and McClure Penn.
Army 1st Lt. Michael A. Cerrone, Worcester
Army Pfc. Kerry Scott, Worcester
Marines and Navy diplomatic security, Steven Eric Sullivan, Westboro
Operation Enduring Freedom -- Afghanistan
Army Sgt. 1st class Daniel H. Petithory, Cheshire
Army Spc. Christopher M. Wilson, Chicopee and Bangor, Maine
Army Spc. Stephen Fortunato, Beverly
Marine Lt. Cpl. Kevin Preach, Bridgewater
Army Sgt. Zachary D. Tellier, Falmouth, Groton and Charlotte, N.C.
Army Pfc. Evan W. O'Neil, Haverhill
Army Maj. Brian M. Mescall, Hopkinton
Marine Capt. Seth R. Michaud, Hudson
Army Staff Sgt. Christopher N. Piper, Marblehead
Army 1st Lt. Derek S. Hines, Newburyport
Army Reserves Capt. Davis S. Connolly, Newton
National Guard Spc. Ciara M. Durkin, Quincy
Army Sgt. 1st class Jared C. Monti, Raynham
National Guard Sgt. Nelson D. Rodriguez-Ramirez, Revere
National Guard Spc. Michael Kelley, Scituate
Army Pfc. Paul E. Conlon Jr., Somerville and Mashpee
Navy Petty officer 1st class Brian J. Ouelette, Waltham
Army Sgt. Theodore L. Perreault, Webster
Army Pfc. Brian M. Moquin Jr., Worcester


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Words fail to convey my gratitude for your sacrifice,rest in peace my brothers


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

YouTube - Fallen Soldiers Tribute -- I Am Still Here


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Just wanted to remember my dad today. He died three years ago. He served in the Korean Conflic and WWII. I miss you day.

I also want to remember all the soldiers past and present and thank them for their service.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNNO7swMc5M"]YouTube- Evanescence- My Immortal (Army tribute)[/nomedia]


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*God Bless America*

















*War was declared on the United States of America*
*2,812 days, 22 hours, 19 minutes and 33 seconds ago.*


*







*


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

"Stop for a moment today to pray for a soldier. Remember what they gave up to fight for you and me. Honor their sacrifices. Never forgot that we live in the land of the free because of the brave."


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Rockland man marks the military lives lost*








A memorial to soldiers who died in Iraq and Afghanistan has been erected on the front lawn of Dorothy Gramazio's home at 163 Summit St. in Rockland. (Globe Staff Photo / Pat Greenhouse)

By Matt Collette

Globe Correspondent / May 25, 2009

For the third year in a row, Dorothy Gramazio's son Robert has created a shrine for the Massachusetts soldiers who died serving in Iraq and Afghanistan in her yard on Summit Street, where Rockland's Memorial Day parade passes by today.
Gramazio has erected an American flag, a 5-by-7-inch photograph, and a white wooden cross with the name and date of death inscribed on a plate for each of the more than 90 men and women from Massachusetts who have died in combat since Sept. 11, 2001 - most for Iraq and some for Afghanistan.
"I talk to so many people," said Robert Gramazio, 48. "So many people ride by my house and stop."

Robert Gramazio, an ironworker who was laid off earlier this year, plans to keep it up until the middle of June, he said. His father, who died almost three decades ago, was a Marine and his younger brother, Peter, is an Army veteran who served tours of duty in Bosnia, Iraq, and Afghanistan. He said he hopes to honor the other Gold Star families in Massachusetts.

"You know what I really love to see? All 94 parents in my yard," he said. "I'd just say that I didn't forget. I didn't forget your kids."

Bearing witness to soldiers from Mass. who gave their lives - The Boston Globe


----------



## wolf9848 (Oct 20, 2006)

Spc. Edgar P. Daclan Jr., 24, 1st Battalion 18th Infantry, KIA Sept. 10th, 2004 Balad, Iraq
Spc. Clifton J. Yazzie, 23, 1st Battalion 327th Infantry, KIA Jan. 20, 2006 Huwijah, Iraq
Staff Sgt. Jerry M. Durbin Jr., 26, 2nd Battalion 502nd Infantry, KIA Jan. 25, 2006, Yousifyah, Iraq
Pvt. Travis C. Zimmerman, 19, 2nd Battalion 502nd Infantry, KIA April 22, 2006, Yousifyah, Iraq
Sgt 1st Class Clarence D. McSwain, 31, 2nd Battalion 502nd Infantry, KIA June 8, 2006, Yousifyah, Iraq
Staff Sgt. Karl O. Soto-Pinedo, 22, 1st Battalion 18th Infantry, KIA Feb. 27, 2007, Bagdhad, Iraq
Spc. Marieo Guerrero, 30, 1st Battalion 18th Infantry, KIA Mar. 17, 2007, Bagdhad, Iraq
Spc. Christopher M. Wilson, 24, 1st Battalion, 32nd Infantry, KIA Mar. 29, 2007, Korengal, Afghanistan
Sgt. Shawn E. Dressler, 22, 1st Battalion 18th Infantry, KIA June 30, 2007, Bagdhad, Iraq
Sgt. 1st Class Raymond R. Buchan, 33, 1st Battalion 18th Infantry, KIA July 1, 2007, Ramadi, Iraq
Spc. Jon M. Schoolcraft, III, 26, 1st Battalion 27th Infantry, KIA Jan 19th, 2008, Taji, Iraq

Rest in Peace Brothers...... It was a privilege and honor to have served alongside each one of you. You will never be forgotten. Thank you


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

Hope everybody enjoys Memorial day and stay safe!!!!


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

KozmoKramer said:


> To all the veterans out there in Masscops land, please have yourself a fine, safe and restful weekend.
> 
> Without your sacrifice and the sacrifice of millions of veterans throughout the history of our country, and most especially the 3/4 of a million Americans killed in battle, we would not enjoy the freedom and liberty we have today.
> 
> To all our veterans, thank you for your service, your sacrifice and your love of this country. May God Bless all of you.


Ditto ~ you said it perfectly Kramer.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

kwflatbed said:


> *Rockland man marks the military lives lost*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who that is something really special. I live close to Rockland I may have to check this out.

Hope no one vandilizes it before I can get there.

To all the vets and active service members on the board thank you for your service!


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

*A Tribute to our Fallen Soldiers - Past to Present
*

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSSnqnAcAtk&feature=related"]YouTube- A Tribute to our Fallen Soldiers - Past to Present[/nomedia]


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*A poem in memoriam: "One Million Souls Lie Sleeping"*

Since 1776, more than 1,000,000 American soldiers have died in combat. All of us at PoliceOne pray for the familes of the fallen and thank God for the American Soldiers, Sailors, Airmen, and Marines who continue to risk it all for us.

They lived, they loved, they laughed, they cried, 
One million souls lie sleeping.
They stood and fought, then fell and died, 
One million souls lie sleeping.
They did all we asked of them and more, 
One million souls lie sleeping.
Some eighteen, as they marched to war, 
One million souls lie sleeping.
Remember them as you bow your head, 
One million souls lie sleeping.
For freedom they all fought and bled, 
One million souls lie sleeping.
America is the land of the free, 
One million souls lie sleeping.
A debt is owed by you and me, 
One million souls lie sleeping. 
It is not too much to, once a year, 
One million souls lie sleeping.
To remember them and shed a tear, 
One million souls lie sleeping.

*SWAT Officer
*with Lt. Dan Marcou

Dan Marcou retired as a highly decorated police lieutenant and SWAT Commander with 33 as a police officer. He is a nationally recognized police trainer in many police disciplines and is a Master Trainer in the State of Wisconsin. He has authored two novels _The Calling: The Making of a Veteran Cop _and _S.W.A.T. Blue Knights in Black Armor_ available at Barnes and Noble and Amazon.com.

Visit his website.

Contact Dan Marcou

A poem in memoriam: "One Million Souls Lie Sleeping"


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Every day is a good day to remember and this is an amazingly well done tribute.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEfVa738jFI&annotation_id=annotation_374950&feature=iv"]YouTube- Memorial Day Tribute Presented By J.M. Studios (Final Version)[/nomedia]


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

On Monday I was priveldged to be part of the Honor Guard in a ceremony honoring Marine PFC George Philip Dasmeris in Concord NH. He was KIA during the Tet offensive in 1968. Gathering of eagles did a flag presentation to his siblings.


----------

